# Duck Report Stuttgart, Arkansas



## Jamescioni (Oct 30, 2017)

Ducks are flooding our fields daily with large concentrations on snows and Specs. Mallards are thick this year as well as Spoonies.

Season opens this Friday and should be a gong show for anyone on flooded agriculture field.

Timber not holding birds yet as the leaves haven?t sank.

James Cioni
2W Outfitters 
936-661-3027
www.2Woutfitters.com


----------

